# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  For all the cops outthere

## Eddie_m63

Cop Issues Speeding Ticket, Asks Driver for a Date and She Sues Him
By Lauren Sher | ABC News Blogs - 4 hours ago
2
Email
Print
A Chicago police officer allegedly turned a $132 speeding ticket into a pick-up opportunity when he later tracked down the female driver and asked her out, saying the least he could do for the money he cost her was to treat her to dinner, according to a lawsuit the woman filed in federal court.
Evagelina Paredes filed a lawsuit in U.S. District Court in Chicago, accusing police officer Chris Collins of violating her privacy, according to the Associated Press. She alleges that after she was ticketed on Oct. 22, Collins searched for her address in the motor-vehicle database and left a handwritten note on the windshield of her car, which was parked outside her apartment in the Chicago suburb of Stickney, asking her out on a date.
In the note, a copy of which appeared was included in the court documents and was obtained by the Associated Press, the 27-year-old police officer tried to woo the female driver with humor and a seemingly heartfelt plea.
"It's Chris ... that ugly bald Stickney cop who gave you that ticket. ... I know this may seem crazy and you're probably right, but truth is I have not stopped thinking about you since. I don't expect a girl as attractive as you to ... even go for a guy like me, but I'm taking a shot anyways."
"I did cost you $132 - least I can do is buy you dinner," the note reportedly read.
The scenario is not that far off from the "meet-cutes" of Hollywood romantic comedies. In the 2011 hit "Bridesmaids," Kirsten Wiig's character starts a relationship with the traffic cop who let her out of a ticket for a broken taillight.
Arguably, it's a lot less "cute" when it happens in real-life.
Paredes claims that the note caused her to "suffer great fear and anxiety." In the lawsuit, which seeks unspecified payments in damages, saccording to the Associated Press, she alleges that Collins used his position as a police officer to "manipulate" her into going out with him. Collins declined to comment to the Associated Press.

----------


## slfmade

"suffer great fear and anxiety." My Ass!!!! Bitch is just looking for a payday. Makes me sick!

----------


## BrownGirl

> "suffer great fear and anxiety." My Ass!!!! Bitch is just looking for a payday. Makes me sick!



^^^ Agree. If the cop was hot, you bet she wouldn't have filed charges! What a piece of work.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## gixxerboy1

wow. I cant believe im the only one who thinks its fvcked up. Especially from the woman. You wouldnt be creeped out or nervous if some guy hunted down your address and left you a note on the car. I would expect a woman to call the cops after some stranger did that. 

He is a scumbag. sorry and guy that does that is creepy stalker.

----------


## SexySweetheart

-----

----------


## Eddie_m63

> wow. I cant believe im the only one who thinks its fvcked up. Especially from the woman. You wouldnt be creeped out or nervous if some guy hunted down your address and left you a note on the car. I would expect a woman to call the cops after some stranger did that.
> 
> He is a scumbag. sorry and guy that does that is creepy stalker.


I agreed, he had no right in doing that shyt. But why the heck would he issued a ticket? Crap I'll be like let's have dinner and forget about the fine, but that's probably just as bad.

----------


## SexySweetheart

----

----------


## slfmade

The girl should've just call his boss or whoever at the station, and filed a complaint. He would've got a write up or maybe even fired and that would've been then end of it. I wasn't saying what the guy did was right, but filing a lawsuit because she "suffered great fear and anxiety"....well that's just bullshit!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> The girl should've just call his boss or whoever at the station, and filed a complaint. He would've got a write up or maybe even fired and that would've been then end of it. I wasn't saying what the guy did was right, but filing a lawsuit because she "suffered great fear and anxiety"....well that's just bullshit!


ok i agree with that.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> wow. I cant believe im the only one who thinks its fvcked up. Especially from the woman. You wouldnt be creeped out or nervous if some guy hunted down your address and left you a note on the car. I would expect a woman to call the cops after some stranger did that. 
> 
> He is a scumbag. sorry and guy that does that is creepy stalker.


Agreed.

Also I have to be honest as many crooked cops as there out there breaking laws daily are im not sad seeing someone shoving it back up ones ass. Cops get enough reprieves from the laws they are paid to enforce why give this jack off one here ? He would let a fellow cop down the strret from his home off for a dui in a second , but he'd stick it right to you or I for the same thing.

----------


## Nooomoto

Guys...what if it was your wife/gf? I'd be livid. You'd have a hard time stopping me from trying to find his address. As a police officer he has lines that shouldn't be crossed. His chosen profession affords him a great deal of power and advantage over the average citizen. Using that power and the resources he has as a law enfor***ent officer to get himself dates is sad, shameful and disrespectful of what being a police officer is supposed to be.

The guy is a joke and has demonstrated his inability to exercise discipline. He should be sued as should the police department, he should also be forced to a desk job at the least. You're starting down a slippery slope when you have cops using their databases to look up information on people to further their own sex lives. What else does he do when he's bored? I'd like to believe those databases are used to find criminals, not *****.

Sexy4mysweetheart...you don't seem to think it's that big of a deal. It's cute, even. What if someone who wasn't a police officer did it? What if I saw you one day somewhere and had a brief interaction with you. I think you're cute. Hey maybe I'll get my private investigator buddy to run your plate which I wrote down as I watched you get in your car. Now I'm going to go to your house and ask you for a date. You're lying if you tell me that you wouldn't find that disturbing. Fundamentally there is no difference between me doing it, and that cop doing it. The only differences are he has free access to the database and I had to get to it through a friend. See what I'm saying?

----------


## zaggahamma

agree the cop is a scum bag creeper


its funny how all the background/screening for jobs you cant weed it out

----------


## Eddie_m63

Well leaving notes on cars is a no no, I learned that a long time ago. Well what's funny is that people can sue for anything, so I wouldn't be surprise if she wins.

----------


## Tigershark

If you are a law enfor***ant officer you must realize you are held to a higher standard in the public. Asking a woman on a date after pulling her over and using her personal info to get to that point is a complete abuse of power. Personally anyone that stupid does not need to carry a badge at all if this is thier desicion making.

----------


## tboney

> wow. I cant believe im the only one who thinks its fvcked up. Especially from the woman. You wouldnt be creeped out or nervous if some guy hunted down your address and left you a note on the car. I would expect a woman to call the cops after some stranger did that. 
> 
> He is a scumbag. sorry and guy that does that is creepy stalker.




I totally agree! What a ****ing tool!

----------


## Armykid93

This situation is ridiculous

----------


## Dytum

Cops are people too hah. Theres good and bad.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cops are people too hah. Theres good and bad.


that was deep

----------


## BigBadBob

If he wanted a shot at her he should have cut her a brake from the door. By leaving the note he implied, if you want out of the ticket, go out with me.

----------


## zaggahamma

Big bad bump

----------


## bobsyouruncle

poor guy  :Frown:  she has potentionally ruined his life. He could lose his job, get into debt, lose everything trying to do something sweet

----------


## spywizard

> poor guy  she has potentionally ruined his life. He could lose his job, get into debt, lose everything trying to do something sweet


and think of the lost taxes he won't be able to pay.. doh

----------


## austinite

This is the broad that the cop asked on a date:

Attachment 123912

----------


## ironbeck

If a law enforcement officer over steps their "bound" with "questionable" behavior, don't call their boss? lietenet, sgt...common...they look out for one another(this part I respect about cops),. IN no way shape or form am I condoning the behavior of this police officer. TO finish my original thought, you should report it to the local district attorney office in your area and/or Internal affairs.

----------


## Times Roman

my thoughts
1) cops are in a position of authority and they carry a gun.
2) many authorities are "uncomfortable" with citizens carrying a gun - which explains why so difficult in Cali to get a CCW
3) cops have a high degree of lattitude in how they conduct their business. Since there are so many laws, they can pretty much hassle you for anything. (Jaywalking, speeding, and archiac laws that are not commonly known). This puts them in a position of power over most citizens.
4) This power is easily abused, and it is not uncommon for it to occur - this abuse.
5) Asking for a date while exercising this power is such an abuse. The fear from the citizen is what are the ramifications, and how will this authority handle, a rejection? The fear is "will there be a retaliation"?
6) This officer already demonstrated abuse of authority by seeking her out in a capacity that had nothing to do with the original citation. 
7) This officer is acting "as if" the women he cites are part of a large personal dating pool. I would be willing to bet that if he got caught doing this, then this wasn't the first time he's crossed the line. The other question I would ask is, "what other lines has he crossed?"

there is nothing illegal with the manner in which this female citizen conducted her complaint.

how do we know that other women haven't complained, and brought this matter to the attention of the officer's boss? how do we know that the officer's boss didn't down play other complaints, and let the officer off with a verbal warning?

I support the lady and her decision. As confrontational as most officers are, and as strict as they enforce the law, I feel we should be as equally strict with police officers when they have clearly crossed the line.

----------


## zaggahamma

well said and well spelled out

----------


## kelkel

> If you are a law enfor***ant officer you must realize you are held to a higher standard in the public. Asking a woman on a date after pulling her over and using her personal info to get to that point is a complete abuse of power. Personally anyone that stupid does not need to carry a badge at all if this is thier desicion making.


Agree with the above quote. He definitely had his head up his ars during this time frame. If it's this officers normal modus operandi and there are prior complaints, then he probably needs to go. If it's his first disciplinary offense then it should not be job ending. He definitely should be disciplined/retrained, etc., but not to the point of losing his job, yet. It seems everything in this world if a fireable offense anymore!

As to the law suit, it does really smell of wanting a quick pay day. Normal procedure would be to complain to his superiors and then follow up on it. I really just don't see the "pain and suffering" on this one. But hey, we're kinda armchair quarterbacking aren't we. Professional I.A. officers should handle this investigation to its conclusion, no matter the outcome. I do realize though that there are d*ckheads in every profession.

To T.R.'s point, I really don't believe most officers are inherentely confrontational. But the nature of their job does not allow them to avoid it, even if they wanted to. When it comes to strictness of enforcement the U.S. is again relatively weak. Far more people are let go or warned any day of the week as compared to being physically arrested or ticketed. IMO.

----------


## rampaige77

> wow. I cant believe im the only one who thinks its fvcked up. Especially from the woman. You wouldnt be creeped out or nervous if some guy hunted down your address and left you a note on the car. I would expect a woman to call the cops after some stranger did that. 
> 
> He is a scumbag. sorry and guy that does that is creepy stalker.


 hey im with you just goes to show how blured the lines of whats aceptable become to the boys in blue when there use to feeling like they can do what they want if this was my gf it woulda scared her n pissed me of its his job not a place to pick up chicks

----------


## Persistence2012

> Cop Issues Speeding Ticket, Asks Driver for a Date and She Sues Him
> By Lauren Sher | ABC News Blogs - 4 hours ago
> 2
> Email
> Print
> A Chicago police officer allegedly turned a $132 speeding ticket into a pick-up opportunity when he later tracked down the female driver and asked her out, saying the least he could do for the money he cost her was to treat her to dinner, according to a lawsuit the woman filed in federal court.
> Evagelina Paredes filed a lawsuit in U.S. District Court in Chicago, accusing police officer Chris Collins of violating her privacy, according to the Associated Press. She alleges that after she was ticketed on Oct. 22, Collins searched for her address in the motor-vehicle database and left a handwritten note on the windshield of her car, which was parked outside her apartment in the Chicago suburb of Stickney, asking her out on a date.
> In the note, a copy of which appeared was included in the court documents and was obtained by the Associated Press, the 27-year-old police officer tried to woo the female driver with humor and a seemingly heartfelt plea.
> "It's Chris ... that ugly bald Stickney cop who gave you that ticket. ... I know this may seem crazy and you're probably right, but truth is I have not stopped thinking about you since. I don't expect a girl as attractive as you to ... even go for a guy like me, but I'm taking a shot anyways."
> ...


Though in most cases I would generally agree that the Cop's intentions were as innocent as they get, for one he was proposing the date when he was off duty, and not a cop. Yet on the other hand, not every other Cop's intention's are as pure and innocent as his, so if in the near future a cop had asked someone else out, they may be pressed into doing so to avoid any future clashes with the police.

----------

